# Sandy the 13yr old update



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for the update.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds like things are noving in the right direction for Sandy; good news!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Glad things are looking up for Sandy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

Bill

Thanks so much for the update and I'm so happy for Sandy that she has a foster home!! Thanks for donating for Sandy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jill*

*Hi!

Bob from Emerald Coast emld. me and said a Jill Cresko from Clearwater, FL, made a donation to Sandy and he wants her email address.

Does anyone know who that is?

If so please email Bob: [email protected]*

Thank you, Jill!!!!!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Here is the 2/7 update on Sandy.
-------------------------------------
Hi guys, I just talked to Sandy's foster mom. I was mistaken about the date of the surgery, it will be this coming Wednesday as long as pre-anethesia bloodwark is good it should be a simple procedure. She has been going out to enjoy the sunshine and is just a sweet old gal that follows you around and loves to cuddle. I reminded her to get some pics for us. We are however going to have to find someone else to foster her soon after the surgery. This foster has several dogs, this was short term so I will have to get to work on that which will be hard given that we have a serious shortage of foster homes and Sandy will need a laid back quiet environment. I will keep you posted.

BTW, thanks again! Thanks to the donations we were able to have Sandy treated. Lately we have had several seemingly healthy dogs that ended up having to have costly surgeries that are draining our resources. Without your help Sandy may have had to just be made comfortable.

Debbie Richards

*Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue*


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

AND the 2/12 update. 
-------------------------
Hi guys,

Sandy was not able to have the tumors removed Thursday. The bloodwork showed elevated liver enzymes. The vet said it may have been caused by the antibiotics for the respiratory infection. He prescribed medication and will test again in 30 days. Meanwhile Sandys foster mom said she is feeling good, tail wagging all the time.

Debbie

*Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue*


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for the update. Keeping Sandy in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

You are a gem to keep us posted on Sandy. Praying the elevated liver enzymes are from the antibiotics, but the main thing is I'm sure Sandy is finally being treated with love and kindness and getting to enjoy life.
Thank you so much for donating to her cause and Thank You to everyone!!
Hope a new Foster or adopter steps up for her soon!!!!


----------

